# Seminar & Camp Updates December 03



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 8, 2003)

Some of our events have changed dates or locations, please check site for more details.


*2004
· January 31st Folsom, PA. * Guros Chad Dulin and Sal Todaro (both are WMAA certified instructors and grading officers) will be teaching a workshop on the following: Basic and advanced stick disarms 1-12, Empty hand disarms 1-12, Solo Baston sparing drills, Empty hand trapping. For more information contact Sal Todaro at 610-543-2624, or e-mail SALVI1@aol.com

* · February 7th, London, Ontario. * Datu Hartman will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick & Knife Concepts.For more information contact Bryson Ingram at 519-474-7161, or e-mail info@lmaschool.com

* · February 21-22, 2004, DC, Virginia Area.*  WMAA East Coast Winter Camp (DC, Virginia Area). This two day training camp feature Datu Hartman, Dr. Maung Gyi & Guro Chad Dulin. 
* · March 5-7, Mid-West WMAA Winter Camp (Chicago Area).*  This three day training camp feature Datu Hartman, Guro David Converse & Guro Tim Murray. For more information contact David Converse at 815-436-1199

* April 9-11th, Solrod, Denmark.*  Datu Hartman will be a guest instructor at the Danish Tae Kwon Do Federation's Easter Camp. For more information e-mail tkd@email.dk 

* · April 30-May 2, Buffalo NY. 3rd Annual WMAA World Conference. *This three day training camp feature Datu Hartman, Guro Jeff Leader, Rick Manglinong and other guest instructors TBA. There will be a grading for Black Belts and a banquet. For more information contact Datu Hartman at 716-675-0899 or wmarnis@wmarnis.com 

* · Summer 2004, London, Ontario. Camp Canada. * This three day training camp features Datu Hartman and other guest instructors TBA. For more information contact Datu Hartman at 716-675-0899 or wmarnis@wmarnis.com


----------

